# Too much sitting causes cancer in women?



## QuickSilver (Jul 17, 2015)

http://www.foxnews.com/health/2015/...htmlws-main-bb|dl16|sec1_lnk3&pLid=1876664829




> Sitting for a long time is linked with a variety of diseases, including an increased risk of Type 2 diabetes and cardiovascular disease. Now, a new study finds that sitting may be particularly harmful for women by raising their risk of developing several cancers.





> Women in the study who sat more than 6 hours a day were at a higher risk of developing breast cancer, ovarian cancer and the blood cancer multiple myeloma compared with women who sat less than 3 hours a day.




I can understand the link to diabetes and heart disease.... but cancer?


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 17, 2015)

Will they never stop trying to make me feel guilty?

Too late now for me to start worrying.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 17, 2015)

YEs... that's what I mean... too much this... too much that... not enough XYZ...  everything causes cancer.  truth be told.. they really don't know..


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 17, 2015)

My rule is LIVE!!!!!  To hell with conflicting health studies.  We're all gonna die anyhow, might as well enjoy the ride.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 17, 2015)

My favorite lyric from the above song, "Now, you can move to California where it's sunny and dry, you might live to be a hundred but you're still gonna die!"


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 17, 2015)

I think the air we breathe with all the carcinogenic particulates of whatever type of pollution is being spewed out depending on location, is arguably of more concern than one's sitting habits. Sitting or vertical, we all must breathe.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 23, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Will they never stop trying to make me feel guilty?
> 
> Too late now for me to start worrying.



Yes -- I had a seated job all of my working life (50 years+).  Up and around to here or there a bit, but still mostly sat most of the working day, and sometimes VERY long working days!


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 23, 2015)

Apparently, standing too long can also cause problems??? What is left?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 23, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Apparently, standing too long can also cause problems??? What is left?



This week one medical study says this, next week another study says that.  Just live, love, laugh and suck up life like a malted.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 23, 2015)

I think I will stick with swimming. It works for me!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 23, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I think I will stick with swimming. It works for me!



Such is the way with Mermaids.....


----------



## Glinda (Jul 23, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I think the air we breathe with all the carcinogenic particulates of whatever type of pollution is being spewed out depending on location, is arguably of more concern than one's sitting habits. Sitting or vertical, we all must breathe.



I suppose we could try not breathing . . . wait, that might not work.


----------



## oldman (Jul 24, 2015)

I had no choice with my job. No one flies (pilot) standing up. Not saying that it can't be done, but it would really be uncomfortable. I flew a lot of non-stop coast to coast flights consisting of 5-6 and sometimes 7 hours of continuous flying. I always recommended that people get up occasionally and move around, even if it is just to walk up and down the aisle. If you are not able to get up and move around, then try flexing your toes or stretching to reach the overhead bins. It is strongly suggested that on long flights that passengers do no remain inactive. Drink water and move.


----------



## AprilSun (Jul 24, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> My rule is LIVE!!!!!  To hell with conflicting health studies.  We're all gonna die anyhow, might as well enjoy the ride.
> 
> That is exactly the way I feel. My doctor wanted me to take this and that for cholesterol with horrible side effects. I refused to do it and continue to eat what I want. I say that if it kills me because I don't take this junk, at least I will die happy and without all of the side effects of their medications!


----------



## Sunny (Jul 24, 2015)

Often, the cure is worse than the disease. Case in point: During a  routine physical, I mentioned to my doctor that I had some mild  arthritis, usually after walking a long distance. He recommended taking  glucosamine (combined with something else beginning with chol), and I took two pills yesterday with no effect. This morning I took another one with breakfast (as recommended) and became very nauseous, with stomach pains. I felt horrible for about two hours. Needless to say, I'll never take that again; clearly, my body doesn't like it. I'd rather live with the arthritis!

No proof, of course, that my symptoms were caused by the medication, but I'm sure they were. I ate a very ordinary, healthful breakfast and felt fine until I took the pill. I googled it and nausea is one of the side effects. Good grief, why is everybody so anxious to mess around with their body chemistry?


----------

